# Bremer:"Lascio il Torino, voglio la CL e se il Brasile non chiama gioco con l'Italia"



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2022)

Bremer, intervistato a Resenha Espn, parla del suo futuro.

"Tutti sanno che ho il desiderio di giocare in Champions League e con la nazionale. Volevo andare via già la scorsa stagione, ma l'allenatore mi ha convinto a restare, per poi fare lo step successivo quest'anno. Credo che il mio addio sia una questione di tempo. Sto valutando alcune proposte, ma penso proprio che nella prossima stagione non sarò più al Torino. "Il mio sogno, come detto, è di giocare per il Brasile. Ma se avessi l’opportunità di giocare per l’Italia, accetterei senza problemi. Sono molto legato a questo paese, che mi ha accolto benissimo”


----------



## gabri65 (18 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bremer, intervistato a Resenha Espn, parla del suo futuro.
> 
> "Tutti sanno che ho il desiderio di giocare in Champions League e con la nazionale. Volevo andare via già la scorsa stagione, ma l'allenatore mi ha convinto a restare, per poi fare lo step successivo quest'anno. Credo che il mio addio sia una questione di tempo. Sto valutando alcune proposte, ma penso proprio che nella prossima stagione non sarò più al Torino. "Il mio sogno, come detto, è di giocare per il Brasile. Ma se avessi l’opportunità di giocare per l’Italia, accetterei senza problemi. Sono molto legato a questo paese, che mi ha accolto benissimo”



Ti ha accolto benissimo perché i nostri difensori fanno pena, come tutto il resto.

E sì che eravamo la patria dei buoni difensori, una volta.

Eravamo proprio una patria, al posto del guazzabuglio odierno.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Giugno 2022)

Attenzione al titolo


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bremer, intervistato a Resenha Espn, parla del suo futuro.
> 
> "Tutti sanno che ho il desiderio di giocare in Champions League e con la nazionale. Volevo andare via già la scorsa stagione, ma l'allenatore mi ha convinto a restare, per poi fare lo step successivo quest'anno. Credo che il mio addio sia una questione di tempo. Sto valutando alcune proposte, ma penso proprio che nella prossima stagione non sarò più al Torino. "Il mio sogno, come detto, è di giocare per il Brasile. Ma se avessi l’opportunità di giocare per l’Italia, accetterei senza problemi. Sono molto legato a questo paese, che mi ha accolto benissimo”


Cambiate il titolo Admin,prima che ci becchiamo una denuncia da qualche movimento all inclusive.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2022)

Raga scusate non ho fatto apposta l'errore veramente... ho sbagliato


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bremer, intervistato a Resenha Espn, parla del suo futuro.
> 
> "Tutti sanno che ho il desiderio di giocare in Champions League e con la nazionale. Volevo andare via già la scorsa stagione, ma l'allenatore mi ha convinto a restare, per poi fare lo step successivo quest'anno. Credo che il mio addio sia una questione di tempo. Sto valutando alcune proposte, ma penso proprio che nella prossima stagione non sarò più al Torino. "Il mio sogno, come detto, è di giocare per il Brasile. Ma se avessi l’opportunità di giocare per l’Italia, accetterei senza problemi. Sono molto legato a questo paese, che mi ha accolto benissimo”


Ha già la maglia dell'Inter addosso.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Attenzione al titolo


mannaggia me lo sono perso


----------



## gabri65 (18 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Raga scusate non ho fatto apposta l'errore veramente... ho sbagliato



Ma chi ci crede ... sulla tastiera la V non è accanto alla M.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2022)

Andrà all'Inter al posto di Skriniar.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ci crede ... sulla tastiera la V non è accanto alla M.


Lo so, ma giuro sulla tomba di qualcuno che è davvero stato un errore non intenzionale anche se le due lettere non sono vicine .. c'è da dire che sono in astinenza ho sto avendo una crisi a 360 gradi.. boh forse quello.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma giuro sulla tomba di qualcuno che è davvero stato un errore non intenzionale anche se le due lettere non sono vicine .. c'è da dire che sono in astinenza ho sto avendo una crisi a 360 gradi.. boh forse quello.



Ma sì, stavo scherzando. Peccato, era perfetto.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bremer, intervistato a Resenha Espn, parla del suo futuro.
> 
> "Tutti sanno che ho il desiderio di giocare in Champions League e con la nazionale. Volevo andare via già la scorsa stagione, ma l'allenatore mi ha convinto a restare, per poi fare lo step successivo quest'anno. Credo che il mio addio sia una questione di tempo. Sto valutando alcune proposte, ma penso proprio che nella prossima stagione non sarò più al Torino. "Il mio sogno, come detto, è di giocare per il Brasile. Ma se avessi l’opportunità di giocare per l’Italia, accetterei senza problemi. Sono molto legato a questo paese, che mi ha accolto benissimo”


.


----------



## Andris (18 Giugno 2022)

un altro brasiliano per il mancio...dovrà aspettare un annetto per le carte, però rischia che il Brasile lo convochi
finchè uno sta al Torino puoi fare finta di niente e non chiamarlo, ma in una grande squadra è più difficile.


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> un altro brasiliano per il mancio...dovrà aspettare un annetto per le carte, però rischia che il Brasile lo convochi
> finchè uno sta al Torino puoi fare finta di niente e non chiamarlo, ma in una grande squadra è più difficile.


Se chiedono ai mafiosetti di Torino possono avere i documenti per le 15. Di oggi ovviamente. Esame incluso


----------



## Andris (18 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se chiedono ai mafiosetti di Torino possono avere i documenti per le 15. Di oggi ovviamente. Esame incluso


non si può far niente perchè servono almeno cinque anni di residenza italiana e lui è arrivato nel 2018


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non si può far niente perchè servono almeno cinque anni di residenza italiana e lui è arrivato nel 2018


Ma no. Era in Italia molto prima.
Però prima di chiamava Eriberto


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non si può far niente perchè servono almeno cinque anni di residenza italiana e lui è arrivato nel 2018


La moglie ha origini italiane, se le danno la cittadinanza poi la può richiedere pure bremer.


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2022)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> La moglie ha origini italiane, se le danno la cittadinanza poi la può richiedere pure bremer.


Ma si. Un piccolo esame e via.
Magari sarà nella stessa classe di Suarez e diventino compagni


----------



## gabri65 (18 Giugno 2022)

Dai, prendiamo anche questo in nazionale, facciamo una nazionale tutta nera, piena di gente itagliana solo sulla carta. Tanto la carta è manipolabile con facilità.

Poi cambiamo anche la maglia, una bella divisa arcobaleno, e tutti contenti.


----------

